# FUN IN THE SUN at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 4, 2018






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - May 31st*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was Day #2 for the Dave S. group, and it was a day that was all about patience. It paid off, however, with a near limit of trout for three coworkers on a Bay Flats Lodge getaway - beautiful day and beautiful fish!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today turned out being a much tougher day out on the water. We had to grind them out all day, but the day ended good with two happy young men with their catch of specks!

*FRIDAY - June 1st*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Fridays begin with the letter â€œFâ€ for a reason - itâ€™s historically the day you should FISH! Today was no exception, as I hosted two gentlemen at the Lodge who decided they were going to fish instead of work. They experienced a good day indeed, catching their limit of trout, along with a bonus redfish. Today was a day of new friends, and customers, who promise to return - things donâ€™t get much better than that! Tomorrow is Saturday, and who knows, maybe itâ€™s time for an â€œSâ€, meaning Speckled trout!





​*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Well, as the day went on, this fishing trip turned out to be a great one. These guys caught a lot of fish and had great conversation. There will be lots of memories from todayâ€™s trip.

*SATURDAY - June 2nd*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Wonder if itâ€™s a shark! Today was a fun trip with the Titoâ€™s Vodka gang. Ben, Brian, and Burke were part of a 10-boat group out of the Lodge today. It was also the maiden voyage on the new work sled, so we had hopes of christening her with a good day. The group made a request to wade today, so we hit a few tried and true spots for the conditions. The bite was pretty slow and scattered, to say the very least, but the guys stayed focused. They managed a decent box, all things considered, with ten very healthy trout to 21â€. On the last wade, Burke ended the day with some excitement. Wading in waist deep water, he spent almost thirty minutes battling an unknown line stretcher. For the longest time, we never saw the fish, as we all back pedaled toward the boat just in case it was old Mr. Grey Suit. Once we finally saw it, Burke played the tired beast in until I could get most of it in a net. He was all-grins after seeing the fish. Lots of people may consider the Jack Crevalle a â€œtrash fishâ€, but it was one guyâ€™s trophy today. Burke took a quick picture holding the fish with his dad for remembrance sake, and the fish was safely released. Lots of fun! Back tomorrow with the full Titoâ€™s group of seventeen boats. Should be interesting! P.S. That monster was tamed on a Waterloo Ultra Mag, best rods built.





​*SUNDAY - June 3rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie *- This morning started out with wind, and more wind. However, the temperature climbed a little, the humidity increased a bit, and the wind calmed to a manageable point. When the wind died, the trout bite cam alive, and we were able to salvage an otherwise off-day.

*Capt. Doug Russell* - Had a great day today with the Tito's Vodka group (once the wind decided to cooperate). The guys caught lots of good-sized trout that we boxed, and they released a number of good ones, as well. It turned out being an all-around nice day of fishing!





​*Capt. Todd Jones* - Couldnâ€™t quite close the deal! Today was day two with the Titoâ€™s group, with seventeen guides hitting the water. Scott, Chris, and Jason kept grinding and loaded up a nice box. In the end, they needed two more reds and three more trout to close out a 3-man limit of each, but they still a solid day on the water nonetheless! Enjoy your evening, and we hope to see yâ€™all again soon!

*THIS WEEK'S FEATURED HIGHLIGHT​*











​
*FUN IN THE SUN​*In your years of fishing along our Texas coast, you may have discovered a fun and exciting fishing tactic that pertains to neither bay waters, nor wading. Instead, this ploy incorporates fishing directly from the confines of a boat while either drifting or while anchored in the smooth and calm surf waters along Matagorda Island up and down its Gulf shoreline â€" surf fishing, but not with live croaker. Instead, itâ€™s the presentation of some of the larger top water baits that can be so much fun during these hotter times of the year.

Before you get too excited, itâ€™s important that you take special note of the previous mention of the phrase â€œâ€¦smooth and calm surf watersâ€. The words â€˜smoothâ€™ and â€˜calmâ€™ arenâ€™t always the first couple words anglers typically think of when discussing surf fishing, especially during summertime. Thatâ€™s because the summer winds are predominantly onshore out of the south, and they can be downright vicious at times, especially with the combination of high air and water temperatures â€" conditions you donâ€™t want to find yourself amidst when out into the surf in a bay boat. But, contrary to popular belief, we do still experience subtle north winds occasionally throughout the summer. Itâ€™s during these brief periods that turbulent Gulf rollers will lay flat, and this is when youâ€™ll want to be in the surf throwing big surface walkers at anything that moves.

When these brief frontal passages occur, youâ€™ll need to be ready at the first light of day. Position yourself along the shoreline so you can place a long cast right against the beach with a dark color lure just prior to sunrise. Working close to the beach allows the lure to pass over the first gut that parallels the beachfront. As the sun rises, and if the water appears to be in good shape, switch to a bright bait color. Some historical high-producers are the She Dog, Super Spook, and the Skitter Walk in chartreuse/yellow, orange/gold, and orange/yellow/pink. But, once the summer sun is beaming straight down through the clear green surf water, one particular top water lure that is seldom out-fished is the all-chrome Super Spook â€" itâ€™s big and loud. And, in these conditions, it shines like a mirror! It has three large treble hooks, but you can replace the front hook with a single hook and remove the middle hook, leaving just one treble hook at the trailing end of the lure. By doing this youâ€™ll simplify things many times over â€" the lure doesnâ€™t tangle in your leader line, there are less hooks for you to extract from the fish, and the fish undergo much less stress due to less handling and injury.

As discussed, summertime surf fishing with top waters can be fun, if not addictive, especially for kids and those who have never experienced the thrill of a top water strike. Take proper precautions by monitoring weather forecasts and by planning accordingly, and donâ€™t forget sunscreen, protective clothing, and lots of drinking water.





​
*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

Although not yet finalized, the TPWD â€œproposedâ€ dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*EVENTS​*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018
May 26th through September 3rd, 2018 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Your breakfast staff is the very best, as is Capt. Jason Wagenfehr! - *Gary D. 5/31/18*

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was great, and so was our trip! Thanks! - *Louis C. 5/31/18*

Great people! Our guide was great! We had a blast! - *Bill R. 5/30/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
A few isolated thunderstorms developing during the afternoon under partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to occasionally moderate southeast wind will linger into the day on Monday. Winds will gradually increase Tuesday, with more moderate southerly flow at times from Tuesday night through Wednesday night, as a low-pressure trough deepens over West Texas and high pressure remains over the Gulf of Mexico. The southerly flow will return to weak to moderate levels by the end of the workweek, as the pressure gradient slightly weakens. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*For many years now, I've said "People buy from people", it's that simple.*

Deb and I want to extend a special "Thank You" to our guests, staff and guides. Together we made a huge difference - Cheers!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Chris,

I want to thank you again for another awesome trip. We hosted a trip on 5/15 through 5/17. Our customers enjoyed every it very much. With that said, a part of why our experience was so pleasant and memorable was your staff and mostly the evening shift. I hope remember all the name but Patsyâ€™s team of Rebecca, Esmeralda and I believe they called her â€œLittle.â€ They have my highest regards of what customer service is all about. Please pass along a huge thank you to them and we look forward to many years being guests at Bay Flats.

Thanks,

Jesse V.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*You only have 7 seconds to make a strong first impression*

Jun 6, 2018 by CTCreepers on BAY FLATS LODGE
Amazing place, people and especially the food. This is the best of the best! I loved being here, and I wish I could revisit! - CTCreepers 6/6/18

Jun 5, 2018 by Melissa L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was very nice, including our guide, Capt. Nick Dahlman. We especially liked the fact that Capt. Nick let us fish, and he did not attempt to fill our limit(s) with his fish! The food was great, and the entire stay was fabulous! - Melissa L. 6/5/18

Jun 5, 2018 by Mike M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our trip was awesome, as usual! - Mike M. 6/5/18

Jun 5, 2018 by Hank G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Amazingly friendly staff, and the quail leg appetizers were wonderful! Due to the efforts of Capt. David McClelland, we caught fish even in less than ideal conditions! - Hank G. 6/5/18

Jun 4, 2018 by Michael H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep doing what you're doing! Y'all are top-notch! - Michael H. 6/4/18

Jun 4, 2018 by Erik A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Harold Dworaczyk put us on some trout fast and early. If the fish weren't biting, we were on to the next spot. Capt. Harold is very experienced, and he is a great guide to spend the day with! Great overall experience! Can't wait to go back! - Erik A. 6/4/18

Jun 4, 2018 by Bob S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great place! Very friendly wait staff, fun guides, great food, and outstanding fishing. It was a couple of fun days on the water with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk, plus we limited out! - Bob S. 6/4/18

Jun 4, 2018 by Ray D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great food, outstanding facility, and Capt. Garrett Wygrys is a great guy! Y'all seem to do a great job! - Ray D. 6/4/18

May 31, 2018 by Gary D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Your breakfast staff is the very best, as is Capt. Jason Wagenfehr! - Gary D. 5/31/18


----------

